# Einsatzbereich Socom. Passt es für mich?



## derearl (27. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

Der Winter macht sich hoffentlich langsam vom Acker und die neue Saison kann bald beginnen. Am liebsten mit einem neuen Bike  Wenn es nach mir geht darf es ruhig das Socom sein, jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das Rad das Richtige für mich ist. Daher wende ich mich an euch. Vielleicht könnte ihr mir bei meiner Entscheidung helfen.

Mit einem Kampfgewicht von ~90kg (am Ende der Saison hoffentlich wieder weniger ) würde ich mich eher als gemäßigten Fahrer bezeichnen und sicher kein Draufgänger der jeden Sprung und Drop mitnimmt. 
Mal so als Orientierung meines "Draufgängertums": Willingen FR ist ne schöne Sache für mich. Die Sprünge nehme ich mit, und die Drops wenn es sein muss auch, aber der DH dort ist mir ein bis zwei Kragenweiten zu groß.

Das Rad wird hauptsächlich auf dem Hometrails in den deutschen Mittelgebirgen bewegt werden. Zu diesen möchte ich gerne aus eigener Kraft hinkommen. Das Socom ist aufgrund seines Gewichts daher schon mal interessant. Neben mehr oder weniger regemäßigen Besuchen in Bikeparks, wird das Rad sicher auch mal in PDS oder anderswo bewegt werden.

Ich suche primär ein leichtes wendiges Rad, welches genug Reserven bietet auch mal ruppigere Strecken wegzustecken. Ich bevorzuge es eher ein bisschen technisch zu Fahren als stumpf einfach alles weg zu bügeln.

Hier mal die dringensten Fragen an die Socom Fahrer (und natürlich auch die anderen):


Passt das Socom zum zu meinem Nutzungsverhalten?
Ich mache mir ein bisschen Sorgen über die Haltbarkeit des Socom. Man liest ja eine ganze Menge in Verbindung mit dem FRO... Allerdings glaube ich, dass dies a) ziemlich überbewertet ist, und b) ich mit meinem Fahrstil vermutlich eh nicht an die Grenzen komme. Könnte mich hier vielleicht jemand moralisch unterschützen und das bestätigen? 
Wie gut und schnell läuft hier in D denn eigentlich der Support ab. Ich wenn mal was passiert... an wen wende ich mich und wie gut sind da die Erfahrungen?
Flex im Hinterbau. Diesen soll man ja merken. Mit Steckachse und den genannten 90kg Kampfgewicht - wie ist da euere Einschätzung? Grenzwertig?
Gibt es zufällig jemanden in der Nähe von Osnabrück, der ein solches Socom fährt und mich mal darauf sitzen lassen würde?
Fragen über Fragen. 

Schönen Abend noch
Earl


----------



## haha (28. Januar 2010)

1. nein, sitzwinkel zu flach, keine umwerfertauglichkeit, bergauf geht nur mit schinderei

2. es hält

3. naja

4. etwas undefinierter im absprung und anlieger > gewöhnungssache

5. k.a

du solltest dir für deinen einsatzbereich eher ein uzzi holen > steilerer sitzwinkel besser für bergauf, einstellbarer federweg > variabler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derearl (28. Januar 2010)

Hi haha, 
Dank für deine Antwort. 



haha schrieb:


> 1. nein, sitzwinkel zu flach, keine umwerfertauglichkeit, bergauf geht nur mit schinderei



Also bislang fahr ich ja das 2008 Bergamont BigAir Team welches zumindest mal den gleichen Lenkwinkel hat. Sitzwinkel hab ich von Socom nirgendwo gefunden. Mit dem Bergamont komme ich eigentlich noch überall gut hin. Steilere oder längere Anstiege sind nicht schön aber es geht. Klar, zu Tourer wird das Ding nicht werden, aber wenn das Socom nicht eine Verschlechterung zum Bergamont darstellt wärs für mich auf jeden Fall akzeptabel. Dank des längeren Oberohrs beim Socom und des geringeren Gewichts sollte es doch sogar tendenziell besser zu pedalieren sein oder? Hab ich einen Denkfehler? 



haha schrieb:


> 3. naja


Kann hierzu vielleicht jemand etwas mehr erzählen, oder mich in die richtige Richtung im Form stossen? Ist ja nicht ganz unbedeutend wie einem geholfen wird wenn der Bock mal ernsthaft kränkelt.



haha schrieb:


> 4. etwas undefinierter im absprung und anlieger > gewöhnungssache


Ok, wenn es nur ein bisschen ist kann man sich daran gewöhnen. Vielleicht ist es ja auch sogar in manchen Situationen von Vorteil... Solang der Hinterbau jetzt unter meinem Gewicht nicht zu einer Gummikuh mutiert wäres denke ich ok. 

Sicherheit gibt aber erst das Probesitzen...



haha schrieb:


> du solltest dir für deinen einsatzbereich eher ein uzzi holen > steilerer sitzwinkel besser für bergauf, einstellbarer federweg > variabler



Hm einstellbarer Federweg... klingt gut, hat das Bergamont auch, aber genutzt hab ich das nie... Wäre sicher ein Pluspunkt aber ich glaube da besteht momentan kein Bedarf. Das Uzzi wäre für mich deutlich teuerer als das Socom, welches ich "günstig" bekommen könnte.
Was die die Padaliereigenschaften angeht hast du aber Recht. 

Die erstmal wichtige Frage wäre: Ist das Socom im Vergleich zum Bergamont besser oder schlechter?

mit besten Grüßen Earl


----------

